# Detroit and Toledo bottles



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

In a previous post madman was commenting on how he liked some of my Detroit bottles and how he was wondering if I had any bottles from Toledo.  I was bored, so I decided to take some pics. 
 First from Detroit L-R
 Bull Dog Ginger Beer
 Atlas Black Cherry
 Frostie Root Beer  All from Atlas Bottling Co.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

Next L-R
 People's Beverages - People's Soda Water Co.
 Vernor's Ginger Ale
 Cadillac Beverages - Cadillac Ginger Ale Co.
 Faygo Ace - Faygo Beverages Co.
 Nugrape


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

Last of Detroit L-R
 Purity Beverages 
 Towne Club - O-So Detroit Inc.
 Americola - Carbonated Beverages Inc.
 Wayne - Not sure this is Detroit but I think so.
 Wolverine Quality Beverages- Great Lakes Coca Cola Bottling Co.  Not sure this is Detroit either but pretty sure it is.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

I was surprised I only had 2 toledo bottles.  I have tons of other Ohio bottles, just not Toledo I guess.  thanks for looking.
 B-1 Lemon Lime Soda - Levey Beverage Co.
 Hires - The Hires Bottling Co.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 18, 2009)

I love all those deco bottles. You have some really nice ones in that second pic.


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice ! the d town towne club is cool, as well as the other  detroit bottles,  ive got some wolverines, ill have to post some of my michigan stuff, oh yea the b-1 does it have a toledo bottling co. on it?


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

The front says "Copyright 1940 by B-1 Beverage Co. St. Louis, Mo," but the back says "Bottled by Levey Beverage Co. Toledo Ohio."
 Does anyone have info on the Wayne bottle?


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

thats a good bottle! never heard of the levey bev co. in toledo want to sell it?


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

i no theres a wayne county in detroit  prob where its from


----------



## 2muchstuff (Feb 18, 2009)

love the peoples too cool


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

pix sorry bad quality my camera doesnt like me tonite


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

I might be willing to sell it, as I've got no personal connection to it.  It does have a couple condition problems - some light black splotches on the front label and a little trouble on the back.  But pretty decent overall.  Must be fairly rare as this site doesn't have it listed. www.ca-yd.com   Camera died before I could get pic of the back. I'll get one soon.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Madman, what's the middle deco in your group shot?  And 2muchstuff, the People's is one of my favorites too. []


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

dude ive got to have one of those faygo ace bottles that is sweet! let me know please,,,,,,,,,,................


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry madman, but the Ace is gonna live here for a while longer.  I'd been looking for one for a long time, got it for $5!  If I find another one I'll pick it up.


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

the middle deco is a quality beverages from the harris bros. detroit mich how close r u to grand rapids??


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 18, 2009)

Ohhhh Mike.....so thats what the bottle library looks like    we need some pics of that ishhhhhh


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

About an hour and a half east, by Lansing. I've got some Grand Rapids bottles if anyone wants to see those too![]


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

also the 6 oz wolverine is a nice bottle,mine reads the northern coca cola bottling works grand rapids mich


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

hey mad yea thats some of it? i think youve seen the pix?


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2009)

dang it! lol, ive got ace and ace hy bottles from toledo, but that faygo is killer  very nice damn, ok hows about an early faygo acl???????


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 18, 2009)

What about one?  Sadly the only other Faygo thing I've got is an old matchbook. [&o]  You'd think Faygo would be everywhere around here but it's actually really hard to find.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is the back of the B-1 bottle madman.  Sorry it took me so long.  Let me know if you're still interested in buying or trading.


----------



## madman (Feb 26, 2009)

yes im interested! what do you want for it?or what u looking for in a trade? pm me   -mike


----------



## Michdigger (Feb 28, 2009)

Great bottles guys...Let me know if you get any doubles of Michigan bottles to sell or trade. Heres a few of my Deco Sodas. 

 L to R 
 1. My Sweetie- West End Beverage Company- Detroit Michigan
 2. Atlas Bottling Works- Detroit Michigan 
 3. Nehi Beverages-Detroit Michigan





 L to R 
 1. Kay O Chocolate- Greenville Michigan 
 2. Wolverine- Wolverine Ginger Ale Company- Detroit Michigan 
 3. Bougheys- Traverse City Michigan





 L to R 
 1. Nu Grape Soda- Dossins- Detroit Michigan 
 2. Tahquamenon Beverages- Newberry Bottling Company- Newberry Michigan 
 3. Ace Faygo Beverages- Detroit Michigan 





 L to R 
 1. Houses Famous Cherry Cider Company- Saugatuck Michigan 
 2. Elsons Beverages- Purest of them all - Ishpeming Michigan 
 3. Drink Pauls Drink- Paul G. Miller- Every Swallow Pure- Muskegon Michigan






 A couple good small town A.C.Ls I just picked up 
 L to R 
 1. Pauls Beverages-Refreshing As A Oceans Breeze-Pauls Bottling Works-Caspian Michigan 
 2. Hunters Beverage- Hunters Inc.-Williamston Michigan


----------



## Michdigger (Feb 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: mgardziella
> 
> What about one?  Sadly the only other Faygo thing I've got is an old matchbook. [&o]  You'd think Faygo would be everywhere around here but it's actually really hard to find.


 
 Yes Faygo stuff is kind of hard to come by. I picked up this crate on day and im trying to fill it with period bottles but cant figure out which ones would of went in it. Any ideas?


----------



## celerycola (Feb 28, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

I have a nice 1922 dated Kolatona crate from Grand Rapids. The end is marked Gay-Ola. That's the farthest North I know of for Gay-Ola. 

 I have a couple of spare Grand Rapids Kolatona bottles. I did have a spare 1919 dated Michigan Celery Beverage from Detroit but let it go recently.


----------



## madman (Feb 28, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

lets here it for michigan! nice nice stuff guys! woops heres one i forgot


----------



## madman (Feb 28, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

ahh yes..............................


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 28, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Does anybody have any info on this Highland Park Ginger Ale bottle? LEON.


----------



## madman (Feb 28, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

hey leon yes i have one somewhere dug it in toledo nice bottle


----------



## mgardziella (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Dude, I LOVE that deco Wolverine!  I'd post more of my Mich. bottles but I have a lot.  Any particular cities anyone is interested in seeing?


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*



> ORIGINAL: mgardziella
> 
> Dude, I LOVE that deco Wolverine!  I'd post more of my Mich. bottles but I have a lot.  Any particular cities anyone is interested in seeing?


 
 Cool Thread...Lets see what you got everyone.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

circa 1910 ceramic dispenser for soda fountain.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

circa 1910 glass.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Celerytone Kola with raised celery stalks.

 I'm looking for one of these.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Celery=Cola Detroit cardboard sign.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Michigan Celery Beverage Co Bee Brand 1919


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

bimal amber Kolatona Grand Rapids circa 1910


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Kola 24 ounce 1910-1923


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Kolatona 7 and 8 ounce Grand Rapids and Huntington IN


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*



> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Does anybody have any info on this Highland Park Ginger Ale bottle? LEON.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> dude ive got to have one of those faygo ace bottles that is sweet! let me know please,,,,,,,,,,................


 
 You can have the Ace I have pictured because Druggistnut Bill just set me up with another one so maybe you got a double of something to trade? Sene me a e-mail if interested...


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

hey scott  id love to trade ya for the ace  faygo  but i prob dont have anything you need lol   mike


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

hey michigan guys love yer bottles very nice! heres some wolverine gingerale bottles ive dug in toledo,  the smaller one reads variety club beverages toledo ohio on the base, the large bottle reads electro pure bottling works on the base


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

heres my fave i found it when i was in the 4th grade its freakin mint


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

reverse


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2009)

base


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> hey scott  id love to trade ya for the ace  faygo  but i prob dont have anything you need lol   mike


 
 Not a problem Mike..Just send me a p.m and keep me mind.


----------



## mgardziella (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice bottles guys. I have Michigan bottles from Battle Creek, Detroit, Petosky, Lansing, Williamston, Flint, Saginaw, Marquette, Ispeming, Traverse City, Kaleva, Manistee, Muskegon, Sault St. Marie, Grand Rapids, Holland, Warren, Jackson and Ionia/Greenville.

 Here are 3 variations on an Ionia bottle.  Anyone know about these?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2009)

Since I live in Warren, I'd sure like to see what you got from there. LEON.


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 2, 2009)

Ended up picking up these off E-bay for .99 cents plus $10.00 shipping and took them to the Flint Bottle Show last year and sold them for $100.00.. I wanted to keep em but the profit margin was just too good to pass up. 






 They are Sul-u-taris Mineral Springs Water of St. Clair Michigan and there were 4 different varients in the crate.


----------



## Michdigger (Mar 2, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*



> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> Kolatona 7 and 8 ounce Grand Rapids and Huntington IN


 
 You have some killer stuff there..If you ever come up eith any extra just let me know.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 2, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

I have a spare 24 ounce aqua Grand Rapids Kolatona with remains of a root beer label if you're interested. I may have a spare 7 or 8 ounce Grand Rapids Kolatona as well.

 The Celerytone items are one-of-a-kind as far as I know. 

 Dennis


----------



## mgardziella (Mar 2, 2009)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

hemi, I don't really have anything exciting from Warren.  Just these Towne Clubs.  If you want one of the diet ones its yours for the price of shipping or I could put it up as a forum auction.

 Hey I also have a lot of Hunters Beverage stuff from Williamston MI.  Anyone have any info on it or anything else from Williamston?


----------



## Marburg72 (Nov 22, 2011)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

Hi I once lived in Williamston Michigan when I was in middle school. One day my brother and I were walking around in downtown Williamston park next to the river. We went over to the bridge and the river was very low. We walked along the muddy riverbank and picked up around twenty (20) old bottles. We placed them in the grass side by side.  We didn't know what they were and left them there and went to a local antique store around the corner. We saw similar bottles were selling in the antique store for around $30 each. So my brother and I quickly exited the shop and ran back to the park where the bottles were left. When we returned the bottles were not there--- Someone had picked them up.  I recall a a few (2-3) of them were blob top and others were hunters beverages sodas. Now I am living in Louisiana but I am on the lookout for Williamston sodas but I have found none for sale.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 24, 2011)

*RE: Michigan bottles*

There are some nice Mohr Brothers labels on ebay right now.


----------



## Chris schaub (Dec 18, 2020)

Who is looking for the michigan bottles ive got tons embrossed and acls email me medcaregiver69@gmail.com


----------



## Chris schaub (Dec 18, 2020)

Ive got  few difrent palroys the ace fagos regular fagos 15 difrent 7 ups one with a paper label pauls coke a 1906 muskegon coke blob top gr breweries blob tp muskegon brewery regular old muskegon brewery  5 other gr breweries companies and acls from all over embrossed  7ups taquminonfalls embrossed  ect


----------



## Chris schaub (Dec 18, 2020)

Ive even got 3 embossed 32 oz vernors


----------



## Chris schaub (Dec 18, 2020)

madman said:


> dang it! lol, ive got ace and ace hy bottles from toledo, but that faygo is killer  very nice damn, ok hows about an early faygo acl???????


If your looking for mich ohio Illinois and ny get with me here is a sample these are all mich


----------



## Chris schaub (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Chris schaub (Dec 18, 2020)

Heres more info i have alot more clear pepsis clear cokes ect


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 18, 2020)

mgardziella said:


> In a previous post madman was commenting on how he liked some of my Detroit bottles and how he was wondering if I had any bottles from Toledo.  I was bored, so I decided to take some pics.
> First from Detroit L-R
> Bull Dog Ginger Beer
> Atlas Black Cherry
> Frostie Root Beer  All from Atlas Bottling Co.


----------

